# Is anyone using Harboarts?



## ShiverShirts (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a website using Harboarts Flash plug in? If you could share a link to your site we would love to take a look at it. We are currently reviewing many options but can not find any sites using Harboarts.

Thank you


----------



## ShiverShirts (Jun 6, 2012)

Or know of anyone using Harboarts.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

I've been in contact with Mikael Harbo the last few days about using his design tool on my website, and I asked him the same thing. His explanation is, that he doesn't give out other clients information to non-clients. So, I guess you need to be a client before you can look at any working client sites. He seems to be a nice guy and everything, but I can't understand that philosophy..


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Check this site for a glance click here.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

It's probably the *worst *designers out there in terms of functionality, features and number of bugs. Its not made by someone who actually has T-shirt printers in mind. Quite simply it just doesn't work especially the back end which is the most important! Dealt with this person (non plural!) years ago and it was a waste of time and money. HIGHLY recommend you look *elsewhere*.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

zhenjie said:


> It's probably the *worst *designers out there in terms of functionality, features and number of bugs. Its not made by someone who actually has T-shirt printers in mind. Quite simply it just doesn't work especially the back end which is the most important! Dealt with this person (non plural!) years ago and it was a waste of time and money. HIGHLY recommend you look *elsewhere*.


What design tool do you use now?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Zippy Doodah said:


> What design tool do you use now?


I have been using RSK Netshirt with good results for the past 4 years. Soon to trial Deconetwork on a new site and eager to try Inksoft once they support non-US countries.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

zhenjie said:


> I have been using RSK Netshirt with good results for the past 4 years. Soon to trial Deconetwork on a new site and eager to try Inksoft once they support non-US countries.


if you don't mind me asking ..how much does RSK cost? Initial cost? Do you have a Monthly cost? ..percentage? I saw it on your site and it seems to work very well.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Best to inquire with RSK directly


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

zhenjie said:


> Best to inquire with RSK directly


why is everyone so secretive about their design tool cost? I've tried to get info from RSK in the past and they were less than helpfull ..rather sarcastic in fact. I'm just curious how much it costs at this point. I do understand that you might not want to inform the competition. But I can't see how knowing the price someone charges would be a competitive edge. I could be a customer. In fact I think a lot of people would be customers if there wasn't so much elusivness from these companies. fyi, you can pm me if you'd like. thanks..


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

You're welcome....


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

zhenjie said:


> You're welcome....


 Sorry, I didn't mean that to sound pretentious. I understand that it is your business and I respect that. I'm just frustrated with trying to deal with design tool companies outside the USA. They're hard to deal with and they seem to just ignore me when I have a lot of questions. These design tool companies seem to want a "Slam Dunk", just to get your money and that scares me. Of course I have seen websites like yours and others that have very functional design tools, so I know they must be reputable. But they're still difficult to deal with. We've been around for over 37 years and we're well funded, so I can't understand why a company doesn't want to take the time to make a sale. I guess I'll just have to try and get a response from RSK Netshirt, again.


----------



## ShiverShirts (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their input. 

I noticed that inksoft was mentioned as a possible solution, I must add my two cents worth on that one. We tried (payed for) their service and on the surface it worked fine with a few bugs, mostly in regards to pricing. When dealing with them to fix some of our issues it was always: “Working on it”, “Your issue is top priority”, “It will be fixed in the next update” etc... and that's if you could ever get somebody on the phone. Be prepared to use their email support that takes forever, they respond faster to negative press on t-shirts forums than they do with their own customers. Eventual after being blown off time after time we got a little “upset” with them and that's when they fired us!

“Game Over Were Done With You!”

But wait, it gets better:
They had no problem with keeping 1/3 of our money.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

Re: ShiverShirts..
That's not the way to treat a customer. I don't know why, but some of these companies that offer design tools sure can be arrogant. That's why I've just been bidding my time and will eventually go with the OpenTshirts designer solution. Tom is a good decent person and he's developing a design tool that will eventually become the staple for smaller (mom and pop) online shops. I know a lot of people are waiting for it.


----------



## marinot (Oct 18, 2012)

Im in Australia as well, also found Inksoft less than helpful, if you ask something that they cant be bothered with... then goodbye.
We are using Deconetwork, and Brendan is more than helpful, at this stage we are only just setting up. they are working on their designer tool and hopefully it will have some nice improvements. Inksoft have i feel the best designer tool but the service side leaves me cold. We have aslo purchased Artwork from Digital Art Solution which we will load into the Deconetwork, has anyone used DAS artwork in this way as yet?


----------

